# It worked!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Turning down the thermostat worked! Not only did HE initiate, but he came on strong and went down. And I don't mean just a few licks, he WENT DOWN.
I came so hard that there was nothing left the next few times I orgasmed. Never had that happen before, I'm not sure he believed me when I said I came because I usually squirt a lot.
Thanks to whoever came up with that idea of turning it down!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wish my husband would go down, but mine did initiate last night too. After watching friends with benefits. This is the first time since my husbands hernia surgery, so I was pleasantly surprised. 

I'm happy for you that turning down the thermostat worked. I was actually going to do the same thing to, but didn't get the chance, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Woot! Nice!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also I was using my hand on him and discovered something new. Hard to explain but I was just staying on the head with my pinky right under it and he went nuts. He ended up having the biggest orgasm I've ever seen him have, it was awesome.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Very important question - did you guys rent the movie?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

:smthumbup:

Awesome, diwali! Keep it going!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What movie would that be? 
Yep it was a very happy ending!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry - got my posters crossed!

Blueskies got lucky after watching Friends with Benefits.

At least Blueskies knows what to rent next time she's feeling frisky!


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

You found the closest thing a man has to an on button. The size of a nickel, just beneath the head where the skin seams together to form a ridge. The nerve is in there a bit so you can use some pressure. All of that big action and stroking is cool and shows enthusiasm which we all like. But there are other ways to get home..with way less effort and way more eye contact!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've done that before to other people and never got that response! Pretty cool to still find new things after two years! 
Hmmm...maybe we need to rent it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

